# Ya Never Stop Learnin!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

A while back I did a face lift and a bunch of upgrades to my Para LTC. I replaced a bunch of parts including the trigger to get a better pull and feel. So to make a long story short I chose the trigger based on looks and really didn't pay much attention to anything else. 

I have this problem of shooting slightly down and to the left. Well I got to looking at things and noticed because of the trigger lenght I was pushing the pistol in that direction every time I pulled the trigger. I couldn't get the pad of my finger flat and parallel on the trigger. I got to doing a bit of research and discovered that yes by God they do sell em in diffrent lengths and I had bought a long trigger.

Live and learn!! :buttkick:

So as you might have guessed, I have a new trigger on it's way from Brownell's

I'm now looking forward to better times at the range! :smt023


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

Trial and error is the most common phrase in any hobby. This one is no different  at the very least, it hones our attention to detail.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I wouldnt have thought of something like that to be honest, I am looking forward to learning a lot!!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

While I am handy with all things mechanical, refinishing and customizing my first 1911 was a steep curve. I didn't want to screw up my eight hundred plus dollar pistol and I did a lot to it. Anyway like most projects, it is never really done. Here's a link to the project for those who might be interested.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18888
I've got an SKS that I'm sprucing up and I'd love to build another Commander from the ground up....if I ever find the spare change.
Guns are fun to tinker with. Now! I just wish that trigger would get here. The snow is a meltin and I'm getting the shootin itch!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

You never stop learning.


----------

